# Outlook India Poll about Cricket World Cup



## gemini90 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sadly for Indian media carrying the flag of secularism, this is just a new middle.

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CAjIZ19UsAAgt9r.png:large


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2015)

Shouldn't this be in the chit-chat section @mods?


----------



## Faun (Mar 21, 2015)

Thread already in chit chat. Closing this one.


----------

